# Archery Extreme: Bow Hunting-Harris County



## Idaho Mountain Man

A few good members needed for this awesome Bow Only Property that produces P&Y and B&C bucks year after year. The reason: QDM for over 25 years and the utilization of the bow as the harvest tool. Bountiful food plots and feeding stations with plenty of minerals. Over 1,000 acres available to our members, this being part of a Co- Op management Property of over 4,700 contiguous acres with more than 400 acres planted in corn, soy beans, sorghrum, winter wheat and other commercial agricultural and farming practices. Good turkey numbers and shotguns ok for turkeys. Members pay $3,000.00 per year. Camping and lodging available with extra stipend. Contact Dickie Fogal ("Mudcat") at 706-330-7121  or pineprop@bellsouth.net.


----------



## apt2miss

Any recent pictures you would like share ? Potentials bucks for this season, also how many members total ? If anyone on here had experience with this group please share info.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971

I see Matt Strickland with a Nice set of Sheds


----------



## captainwinger

I would like to see this property ASAP if there are openings available. Please contact me with the details. 
Thank you,
Nick
813-334-9890


----------



## alphaburner44

I heard you guys have some of the biggest bucks in harris co. I need 2 spots if you still have an opening.


----------



## XIronheadX

I see ya Hollywood


----------



## jojoreb1174

gonna finish getting the seeds cut in this weekend, any  more pics?


----------



## jojoreb1174

Big bucks ,big bucks, big bucks......


----------



## jojoreb1174

Time to get some stands up 10/4...


----------



## jojoreb1174

Three more weeks


----------



## spider turbo

got 2 shooters on my camera during daylight hours...what do you think about that reb? ha ha


----------



## Jim54

I've been a member here for a few years.This is the real deal guys, 150+ class bucks, bow only here for years as well as surrounding properties.


----------



## Jim54

Still have room for a couple of serious trophy hunters. Trail cameras showing some very nice bucks!!


----------



## southerndraw

What's the total member count?


----------



## Jim54

Max 10 on members


----------



## southerndraw

how is the stand situation set up? how is it decided who sit's where.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Numerous Club stands and 1st come 1st served on sign in/sign out board.


----------



## southerndraw

I like that set-up  and that makes it fair for new members.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey southern draw, when you want to see it?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Still looking to hear from You Southern Draw!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

*Archery*

Still looking to hear from You Southern Draw!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

southerndraw said:


> I like that set-up  and that makes it fair for new members.



Hey have you called me this week?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

southerndraw said:


> I like that set-up  and that makes it fair for new members.



Are you still interested?


----------



## jmh5397

Idaho Mountain Man said:


> Are you still interested?



Think he might be a "tire kicker"...seen him post on many, many "club seeking members" including ours.


----------



## Mavren

Just emailed you Idaho Mountain Man


----------



## Mavren

Are there openings for 2014?  I'd like to make the trip up to see the property.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey, not certain whether Ur e-mail was received?
Please try again and please forgive me.


----------



## 7dawg9

Mudcat,

How have y'all done this year?


----------



## tail_slider3d

I have my eye on this place for next year.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

redurham said:


> Mudcat,
> 
> How have y'all done this year?



Good so far! Rut is on. How about ya'll Robert?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Good and let us know when you'd like to visit.


----------



## 7dawg9

Idaho Mountain Man said:


> Good so far! Rut is on. How about ya'll Robert?



Been working too much, wouldn't know


----------



## SAhunter

Mudcat
Do you have any pictures to post ?


----------



## tail_slider3d

Out of the 10 members how many hunt per weekend on average?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Maybe 2 or 3 on average.


----------



## apt2miss

Post some pics of some deer killed this year. Everyone interested wants to see some update info this has been on here for a long time.


----------



## meandmydog

any openings for the year 2030 it seems. Hey I am interested call me 4048863359


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Hello -- I am interested for 2014...PM me please...


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

meandmydog said:


> any openings for the year 2030 it seems. Hey I am interested call me 4048863359



ok will do!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Ok good. Please contact us with your contact info.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey DB! Will do on pics over holidays. Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Mavren

PM'd ya Mudcat


----------



## BigBlake89

I might be interested for next year. I'm graduating this July, and I'm thinking my first year's membership would be a good college graduation present haha.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

I came and took a look of the property a while back, very nice looking property! 2014 might be the year for me as well.

Mudcat, any nice harvested this year? I'd like to see some new trail cam and harvested pics!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

All right Big Blake! Let me know.


----------



## BamaTurkeyFool

Do you guys allow turkey hunting on the property?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Yes! We do!


----------



## BamaTurkeyFool

PM Sent


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Got it and replied!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey Mr. Grubbs,
Thanks for your kind remarks and we look forward to talking with you again.


----------



## Mavren

This is a terrific piece of property with an excellent management program.  Looking forward to hunting with these guys in the 2014 season!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

OOps! I lost your # in shuffle over holidays. Will try and call today.
Sorry.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Will tyr and call this week sometime.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Ok will do!


----------



## Chas

*pm replied*

Pm replied to Mudcat!


----------



## Bowhunter 777

Are there any spots still open for the 2014 season?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

looking for you. ready to talk!


----------



## southerndraw

I looked at this thread last year and it sounds like a jam up place to hunt. I was already committed to 2 clubs before looking at this one. Probably a good thing I passed, never even got to hunt my second club but this one sure looks nice.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey Call me please.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Ok Got it.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey, TP'd you with message? Call me please.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Ok Good! Let me know.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Well. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

apt2miss said:


> Post some pics of some deer killed this year. Everyone interested wants to see some update info this has been on here for a long time.



Will do. Had some major surgery to help me hunt better!


----------



## 7dawg9

Dickie,

If the surgery helps you hunt better, is it covered by insurance


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey Robert, don't know if it'll help me hunt better, but it sure made me prettier!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

How is Mrs. Mavren?


----------



## Mavren

Keeping me in line as always.  You guys end up getting any more gobblers?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

jmh5397 said:


> Think he might be a "tire kicker"...seen him post on many, many "club seeking members" including ours.



Thanks!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Looking forward to hunting with you also!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

1 more with bow......Uncle Joe.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Call me please.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Mavren said:


> This is a terrific piece of property with an excellent management program.  Looking forward to hunting with these guys in the 2014 season!



So when you coming up?


----------



## Mavren

Idaho Mountain Man said:


> So when you coming up?



I'm waiting for it to get good and hot haha.  Whatcha got going on August 2nd and 3rd?  Maybe I can drive up that Friday night?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

not sure. maybe ok. we see.


----------



## Mavren

ok, just let me know.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## Mavren

Of course!  Been trying the reach ya the past few days.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Dsmith1974

Any spots available this yr.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey Derrick. we talked.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

What happened?


----------



## Dsmith1974

Busy and out of town. Will get with you this week.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

ok been looking out for you.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Dsmith1974 said:


> Busy and out of town. Will get with you this week.



well ?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

See you and your boys next week.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hope ya'll are catching some big ones.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Ya'll still coming by the lodge?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

ok we talked.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey Man. When you going to get here?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

you coming down


----------



## Mavren

Who are you talking to Mr. Mudcat?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

To this guy who was supposed to have been here a couple of weeks ago. now I'm talking to you AR.


----------



## Dsmith1974

Man, have been super busy and not able to break away. I am sorry... call u soon.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Ya'll need to exchange numbers.

Let's  less and post more harvest pictures. You might be able to fill your spots then.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

01Foreman400 said:


> Ya'll need to exchange numbers.
> 
> Let's  less and post more harvest pictures. You might be able to fill your spots then.



LOL!! All this ^ is confusing!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Have not gotten it.


----------



## thallford

mountain man sent you a pm give me a call soon as you can 404 456 0720 very interested! thanks


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Ok and I replied. Happy New Year.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

I will call you today or tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleRR

what the ?


----------



## 01Foreman400

DoubleRR said:


> what the ?



They got their own little world in here.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

???


----------



## Chas

*???*

Thats what we all want to know


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

you guys turkey hunting?


----------



## MarkSullins

I'm looking do you still have openings?? If so when can you visit the property? Can you contact me 770-846-4900. We hunt mostly in Kansas & Illinois but would like to have a spot here in Ga. also.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hey Mark. We talked. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Ga160club

Special Place! Not many like it anywhere in Ga. 
Big timber surrounded by commercial scale agriculture
I'd say it rivals any opportunity in the state for the $$
Legitimate Pope & Young - B/C harvest opportunities
You will have encounters with mature animals if you spend some time in the woods during the season.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Idaho, yall down here?

Where you at?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Yep! You know it.


----------



## lildorris00

*Openins*

Any current openings?  Probably a long shot but worth s try.  Pm me if so.  Thanks guys


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

ok will do.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

try calling me please.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

My # is on thread narrative.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Call me or pm me, Thanks.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Howdy! Yo!


----------



## Mavren

Hello Rockdale Buck


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Hello Mavren.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Yo right back at you Rockdale Buck. Mudcat.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Well?


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Idaho!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Knock Knock


----------



## work2play2

this is a jam up thread. i want in this huntng club. any opening?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Call me work2play3.
Mudcat


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Have you tried to call?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Call me on # in thread please.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

All right now. Let's talk.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Waiting for you.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

who u? me? him? I'm confused so idk. yep


----------



## Curtis-UGA

What's crackalakin in here???


----------



## deers2ward

Is this a high fence operation?


----------



## autalon

*Not a high fence operation*

This is not a high fence deal. It is the best hunting lease in GA IMHO.

Mudcat, please give me a call re: this year. I want to check on my trailer and I'd like to join this year too.

Thanks,
Ford


----------



## T.P.

I thinking about typing out a pm to you. Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## TireKicker

Any recent pictures?


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

pictures of what?


----------



## TireKicker

Idaho Mountain Man said:


> pictures of what?



Pictures of recent kills and/or trail cam pictures.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Got you email


----------



## Beagler282

Your post is difficult to understand.Are you looking for members or is your lease full? If so how many?Do you have any recent deer harvest pics from the members since you first posted in 2012? Alot of this should be deleted and your post updated to help interested folks in your lease.Just trying to help you fill some spots.I'm from Harris County also and I know folks looking for places to hunt but I'm not sure what is going on with your lease.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Thanks.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

thinking and wondering


----------



## TireKicker

I sent you a PM Nov 1st with my email for current pictures. Waiting to hear back from you.
Thanks


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Just replied to your PM. Thanks.


----------



## Cutem all Jack

Do you have openings for 2016-2017?


----------



## Chas

*Cut em all jack*

You will never find out if they actually have openings.  This thread is the biggest waste of data on this website, No Worries MountainMan will be by in a week or so to throw a random word to bump the thread to keep the thread at the top and continue wasting space.


----------



## Turkrybird

Hey if there is a opening for a spot next year let me know I'm wanting that trophy hunting spot of a life time


----------



## TireKicker

Waited a month and still no email with pictures.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Not sure yet. Will probably be after the 1st of the year.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## tmullins

Chas said:


> You will never find out if they actually have openings.  This thread is the biggest waste of data on this website, No Worries MountainMan will be by in a week or so to throw a random word to bump the thread to keep the thread at the top and continue wasting space.



  I agree..


----------

